# Punching a hole through the collar??



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Wondering if anyone has tried a 1/4" hole or so through the plastic collar of their socks. Switching my Knutson over to SS stakes. Tried it on one with a hole puncher and seemed to work great. Looks to be strudy enough to with stand some high winds.

Just wondering if anyone else has tried this?? Might be away around of not grommenting my existing socks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We punched holes with a grommet punch with the grommet.

Through the plastic is the only way to go, the tyvek won't hold up over time with direct pressure from the stake.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I used a drill...


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey Chris,
Would a paper punch work? the hole is 1/4 inch. Would this work with the #0 grommets? I am using 3/16 aluminum stakes.
Thanks in advance,
Ron


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Use a leather punch, if you guys dont have the groumet machine.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

GB3, is right a leather punch would work alot better. It was a little tough on my paper puncher. I'm gonna try just a hole through the plastic collar with a 3/16" stake without the grommet on around 50 and see how they hold up.

Them white bastards will be back this way before we know it.  Any of U guys starting to pray for snow yet...


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

To save a step you can also use self piercing grommets they will punch through that material no troubles. I know Jim Jones carries them and he has them in white. I have not been able to find the self piercing ones up here in canada I punch mine with a hand punch used for sheet metal. I can do 150 decoys in 50 minutes.. Grommetting takes almost twice as long as I put grommetts in top and bottom and makes those socks indestructible. If you have any questions PM me, in regards to building your own socks I have made over a 1000 since August this year.. Tight lines and straight shooting

http://members.shaw.ca/goosegetter/

http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/index.html


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow or no snow, the crew will still shoot birds.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I want a snow line this year. Haven't had a good one for awhile. Last year wasn't bad untill it rained and destroyed it in one day.


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

I was having the same problem, looking for a hole punch. Here is what I found: http://www.wttool.com/c/65119940p
I couldn't find the tool in my area so I ordered it from them. Overall they had the best price. I paid $10 for the whole set of tools and $5 for shipping. It should be arriving, PM me and I will let you know how they work.


----------

